# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  SpeedPort Entry 2i - Στήνοντας QoS για πρώτη φορά

## zardoz

Ο ΟΤΕ μου έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ ως αντικατάσταση, ένα SpeedPort Entry 2i παρότι δεν έχω VDSL ούτε ip τηλεφωνία.

Φυσικά προσπαθώντας να στήσω QoS στο δίκτυο μου, βγήκαν όλα τα κουσούρια του στη φόρα, οπότε είπα να
φτιάξω έναν "οδηγό", χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει τίποτε - οι ρυθμίσεις παρακάτω απλά δοκιμάστηκαν από εμένα
και βελτίωσαν την απόδοση.


*Υποθέτουμε*
*
Έχετε στο χώρο σας*


Κάποια PC σε ethernet (*καλωδιωμένα*)Κάποιες *ασύρματες* συσκευές, PC, κινητά ή tabletsΜια *smart TV*Κάποιο *server* που κατεβάζει ή είναι *seedbox* 


Ακόμη και αν δεν έχετε όλα τα παραπάνω ταυτόχρονα, read on...

*
Βήμα 1ο*


*Πρέπει οι συσκευές σας να έχουν στατικό εσωτερικό IP.* 

Δυστυχώς το QoS Classification δεν λειτούργησε per-MAC-address και είναι λογικό, γιατί το mac address 
στα εισερχόμενα πακέτα όταν επιστρέφουν έχει γίνει strip out. Σορρυ  :Thinking: , σίγουρα το προσθέτει αλλά "μετά" 
την αποχώρηση από το ταμείο ... ε τοο QoS scheduler.

Τι κάνετε...

Είτε *βάζετε με το χέρι στατικά ip σε όλες τις συσκευές* (είτε ασύρματες είτε όχι) αλλά είναι ο εύκολος αλλά λάθος δρόμος.

Ένας* καλύτερος τρόπος* είναι να: 


Να βρείτε το *mac address* από όλες τις συσκευές σας (κινητά, tablet, pc), πχ *c8:02:10:b3:62:10*Oρίσετε ένα DHCP pool (*Home -> Lan Setting -> DHCP Server*) πχ από 192.168.1.2 ώς 192.168.1.250Να ορίσετε DHCP bindings *για κάθε συσκευή* (*Home -> Lan Setting -> DHCP binding*) 

Έτσι μετά θα παίρνουν αυτόματα και πάντοτε ακριβώς το ip που τους αρμόζει, χωρίς expiration, με βάση το mac address τους.

Θα προσέξετε ότι στο *Home -> Lan Setting -> Allocated Address (DHCP)* έχετε entries με infinite remaining lease

*
Βήμα 2ο*

*Πρέπει να καθορίσετε θεωρητικές προτεραιότητες (στο μυαλό σας) για τις συσκευές γενικότερα*

Πχ

Κινητά, tablets, προτεραιότητα 2Κάποια pc εργασίας προτεραιότητα 3TV wifi προτεραιότητα 4Seedbox server, κατεβαστήρια προτεραιότητα η χαμηλότερη 

Αν παίζετε κάποιο *online game που θέλει ιδιαίτερη απόκριση, ίσως αυτά να θέλετε να μπουν σε προτεραιότητα 1*

Οι Smart TV στο youtube γενικά δεν χρειάζονται μεγάλη προτεραιότητα, θα το δείτε και από τα στατιστικά αργότερα.



*Βήμα 3ο*

*Σετταρετε τις ουρές του SpeedPort με τις προτεραιότητες που επιλέξατε*

*Internet -> QoS -> Congestion Management*

Interface: WAN

QOS.Queue.1 -> Αφήστε την στον ΟΤΕ (την έχει στο connxTV, και ίσως σας την αλλάξει)
QOS.Queue.2 -> Priority 2, Algorithm Sp, Traffic Class *1*
QOS.Queue.3 -> Priority 3, Algorithm Sp, Traffic Class *2*
QOS.Queue.4 -> Priority 3, Algorithm Sp, Traffic Class *3*
QOS.Queue.8 -> Priority 8, Algorithm Sp, Traffic Class *κενο*, default queue=YES

Έτσι αργότερα, ότι δεν βάλετε σε κάποια προτεραιότητα, θα πέσει στην Queue.8 που είναι default.

Το Strict Priority (SP) δουλεύει καλύτερα σε περιβάλλοντα που γίνεται χαμός απο συμπεριφορά (browsing, torrents, κλπ).

Αν έχετε κάποιο media server στο LAN, καλή πρακτική είναι να φτιάξετε και άλλο ένα σετ από Congestion Management queues
στο LAN και όχι στο WAN, για να μιλούν οι συσκευές πιά με αυτόν, αλλά αυτό είναι για αργότερα.

*Προσοχή:* Μην μπερδέυετε τις ουρές πχ QOS.Queue.2 με το Traffic Class που εξυπηρετούν (εγώ πχ στην QOS.Queue.2 έβαλα 
Traffic Class = 3 όπως βλέπετε πάνω).




*Βήμα 4ο*

*Βεβαιώνεστε ότι οι QOS.Queue.1, 2, 3, 4 και 8 είναι ON*

*Internet -> QoS -> Congestion Management*




*Βήμα 5ο*

Δημιουργείτε classifications για όλες τις συσκευές σας, *ξεκινώντας από τις gaming συσκευές* γιατί οι κανόνες ελέγχονται με σειρά

*Internet -> QoS -> Classification*

Create new item -> (βάζω ενδεικτικά τι πρέπει να πειράξετε)


Name: MYGAMEPC παράδειγμαInterface: LAN αν είναι ενσύρματη συσκευή, η SSID1 αν είναι ασύρματηDestination ip: το ip της συσκευήςTraffic class (στο τέλος): 1 (πχ για gaming), 2 κλπΑν έχετε προτόκολλα/ports για παιχνίδι συγκεκριμένο, βάλτε τα, ειδάλλως όχι 


Μερικές ιδέες:


Βάλτε κανόνες για όλες τις συσκευές σας (έχουν πιά στατικό ip)Αν θέλετε, βάλτε κάποιο group από συσκευές (πχ όλα τα κινητοτablet σε κάποιο class πχ 192.168.1.32/33/34/35 για να κάνετε έναν κανόνα 

Θέλει προσοχή:


Αν στο Traffic class βάλετε ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ, η συσκευή με το συγκεκριμένο ip ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ
γιατί τα πακέτα θα χάνονται όλα. Μην μπερδέυετε τις ουρές πχ QOS.Queue.2 με το Traffic Class που εξυπηρετούν
(εγώ πχ στην QOS.Queue.2 έβαλα Traffic Class 3 όπως βλέπετε πάνω).*Στο Traffic class άρα βάζετε το class που ΕΣΕΙΣ ΒΑΛΑΤΕ στις ουρές, και όχι τον αριθμό της ουράς**Μη στέλνετε Classification σε ανενεργές ουρές* αν και πρόσεξα ότι πέφτουν στο bucket (QOS.Queue.8)Μη στέλνετε Classification σε ανύπακρτα Traffic classes, που δεν ορίστηκαν σε ουρά, χάνονται εντελώς  :No no:  << *SOS*  



*Βήμα 6ο*

*Ενεργοποιείτε το QoS*

*Internet -> QoS -> QoS Global Configuration*  -> ON



*Βήμα 7ο*

*Παίζετε με τις συσκευές σας και βλέπετε τις ουρές να γεμίζουν* 

*Internet -> QoS -> Congestion Management -> Check The Statistical Information Of QoS Queues*




*Βήμα 8ο*

Αν θέλετε κάποια συσκευή να έχει bandwidth throttling, δηλαδη να φτάνει στο WAN πχ μέχρι 4096mbit για να μη σας πρήζει
φτιάξτε ένα traffic policing:

*Internet -> QoS -> Traffic Policing* 

Create New Item

New Item: ON
Name: BLAHBLAH
Committed Rate: 40960000
Committed Burst Size: 2048 (πχ για 2Κ bursts)


*και στο Classification του συσκεκριμένου Ip, αντί να θέσετε Traffic class το αφήνετε κενό και αντί για αυτού
βάζετε Traffic Policing Rule Index τον δικό σας, ώστε να έχετε εγγυημένο throttling*.



*SOS ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ
*

*Αν κάποια συσκευή μετά το QoS δεν βλέπει καθόλου internet*, βάλετε το ip της σε κάποιο classification να δείχνει 
σε traffic class (πχ 5) που καμία ΕΝΕΡΓΗ ουρά δεν εξυπηρετεί. Αν η ουρά QOS.Queue.4 εξυπηρετεί το Traffic Class 5
μη πάτε και βάλετε 6 ή 4 σε κάποιο classification 


*Για το WIFI?


*To QoS δεν είναι λύση για ένα bottlenecked wifi. Αν έχετε πολλές ασύρματες συσκευές, ειδικά αν τις έχετε όλες στο ίδιο
traffic class, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ WMM 

*Local Network -> Wlan Global Configuration -> QoS Type: WMM*



Σε "ασχημες" περιπτώσεις, φτιάξτε δύo SSID, βάλτε τις απαιτητικές συσκευές στο SSID1 και τις άλλες στο SSID2 και βάλτε 
QoS Type: SSID ώστε να έχουν οι πρώτες καλύτερη τύχη.



*Περισσότερα όταν το ψάξω περισσότερο*

----------


## grovolis

Συγχαρητήρια πολύ καλός οδηγός και χρήσιμες ιδέες!

----------


## suffocater

Παρα πολύ χρήσιμο guide,thx!
Το παρέλαβα χθες και αναμένω την ενεργοποιήση της γραμμης για να το συνδέσω.
Μην ντραπεις να τον ενημερώσεις με οποιαδήποτε νέα ιδεα  :Very Happy:

----------


## zardoz

*Μια "προσθήκη" στον οδηγό:*

Αν

Δεν έχετε πολλές συσκευές (<= 2)Δεν έχετε κάποιο "pc κατεβαστήρι/seedbox", απλά κατεβάζετε σποραδικά όταν λάχειΔεν έχετε connxTVΔεν παίζετε κάποιο ping-sensitive online game

*Απενεργοποιήστε το QoS εντελώς*, δεν σας οφελεί:

*Internet -> QoS -> QoS Global Configuration -> OFF*

Αν μάλιστα είστε μοναχικός λύκος θα δείτε ότι *απενεργοποιώντας το WMM στο wireless έχετε
άμεση απόκριση στις σελίδες στο browser μέσω wifi*. To κακό είναι ότι χωρίς WMM, όταν κάποιος
κατεβάζει μέσω wifi, το youtube (πάλι μέσω wifi) έχει διαλλείψεις. Εσείς αποφασίζετε..

----------


## psxlover

Στο δικό μου ο μοναδικός κανόνας που υπήρχε εξ αρχής (για Lan4 άρα υποθέτω για OteTV) ήταν συνδεδεμένος με το QOS.Queue.2, και όχι με το QOS.Queue.1.

Υποθέτω ότι το παρακάτω είναι λάθος, γιατί δεν πρέπει να βάλεις το ίδιο priority σε δυο SP ουρές.



> QOS.Queue.3 -> Priority *3*, Algorithm Sp, Traffic Class 2
> QOS.Queue.4 -> Priority *3*, Algorithm Sp, Traffic Class 3


Επίσης δεν είδα κανένα πρόβλημα όταν έβαλα ένα classification του οποίου το Traffic Class δεν αντιστοιχούσε σε κάποιο Class. Να το έφτιαξαν στο τελευταίο firmware?

Έχει κανείς ιδέα αν πρέπει ή όχι σε κάθε Classification να έχεις διαφορετικό Traffic Class? Υποθέτω πως επιτρέπει 1024 διαφορετικά Traffic Classes για κάποιο λόγο, μιας και σε κάθε queue μπορούμε να βάλουμε περισσότερα από ένα Traffic Class, αλλά δεν είδα να με εμποδίζει από το να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα Traffic Class σε πολλά Classification εφόσον θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω την ίδια ουρά.

----------


## zardoz

> Στο δικό μου ο μοναδικός κανόνας που υπήρχε εξ αρχής (για Lan4 άρα υποθέτω για OteTV) ήταν συνδεδεμένος με το QOS.Queue.2, και όχι με το QOS.Queue.1.


Άρα δίνουν διαφορετική παραμετροποίηση που και που, γιατί έχω το τελευταίο firmware




> Υποθέτω ότι το παρακάτω είναι λάθος, γιατί δεν πρέπει να βάλεις το ίδιο priority σε δυο SP ουρές.


Ναι έχεις δίκιο, εκ παραδρομής έγινε, αλλά δε μπορώ (δε με αφήνει) να το διορθώσω πάνω




> Επίσης δεν είδα κανένα πρόβλημα όταν έβαλα ένα classification του οποίου το Traffic Class δεν αντιστοιχούσε σε κάποιο Class. Να το έφτιαξαν στο τελευταίο firmware?


Σε εμένα, γινόταν όλα drop. Αλλά θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω.

----------


## suffocater

> Ο ΟΤΕ μου έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ ως αντικατάσταση, ένα SpeedPort Entry 2i παρότι δεν έχω VDSL ούτε ip τηλεφωνία.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Βήμα 5ο*
> 
> Δημιουργείτε classifications για όλες τις συσκευές σας, *ξεκινώντας από τις gaming συσκευές* γιατί οι κανόνες ελέγχονται με σειρά
> 
> ...


source ip βαζεις 192,168,1,1?

----------


## zardoz

> source ip βαζεις 192,168,1,1?


Όχι. 

Ξαναθυμίζοντας ότι το QoS δεν πρόκειται να βελτιώσει το response σου αν είσαι απλά 
μόνος στο σπίτι, *όμως θα τα κρατήσει σε καλό επίπεδο όταν υπάρχει και άλλο activity*
(κατεβαστήρια, άλλοι στο σπίτι που βλέπουν youtube κλπ) ο σωστός (κατ εμέ) τρόπος είναι:

*Πρίν*

Βρίσκεις τα ports που χρησιμοποιεί το/τα παιχνίδια σου.

Για παράδειγμα *το team fortress 2* (που παίζω εγώ)

Εξερχόμενα:
UDP 27015 - Main connection port. This is the port and protocol used by the server browser, allows clients to connect.
TCP 27015 - This port is used for RCON such as with SourceBans (if needed).

Εισερχόμενα:
UDP 27005 - This is an outgoing connection used by clients.

(δεν πρόσθεσα τα ports του steam, δεν χρειάζεται qos εκεί έτσι κι αλλιώς)


*Οπότε*

Δημιουργώ τρείς κανόνες

Έναν: για τα εισερχόμενα UDP: (o σημαντικότερος)
interface: ALL 
destination IP: του μηχανήματος σας/0, 
level3 protocol: UDP
destination ports: 27005-27005
traffic class: 1   (την οποία εξυπηρετεί η queue.2)Έναν: για τα εξερχόμενα TCP
interface: ALL 
source IP: του μηχανήματός σας/0
level3 protocol: TCP
destination port: 27015-27015 (προσοχή όχι source)
tcp ack: YES (*δείτε παρακάτω γιατί**)
traffic class: 1  Έναν: για τα εξερχόμενα UDP
interface: ALL 
source IP: του μηχανήματός σας/0
level3 protocol: UDP
destination port: 27015-27015 (προσοχή όχι source)
traffic class: 1  

*Το TCP ACK που έρχεται σαν acknowledge του εξερχόμενου tcp καλό είναι να προστίθεται στο rule,
ώστε να έρχεται κατά προτεραιότητα στον client. Το qos γνωρίζει ποια ack αφορούν πακέτα που ανήκαν
σε κάποιο rule για να τα σπρώξει (τα ack) ταχύτερα.

----------


## chrisg4

Καλησπέρα

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν το συγκεκριμένο router μπορεί να γίνει access point συνδέοντας το με ένα άλλο router μέσω ethernet? Και αν ναι, πως?

----------


## zardoz

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν το συγκεκριμένο router μπορεί να γίνει access point συνδέοντας το με ένα άλλο router μέσω ethernet? Και αν ναι, πως?


Από ότι βλέπω στις ρυθμίσεις, παίρνει static routing και (όπως λέει και
στο "βοήθημα") αν βάλεις LAN/ip:0.0.0.0/mask:0.0.0.0 και gateWay
το ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ip του router 

*Οπότε*

*Local Network -> ipV4 -> static routing -> new entry ->*
Name: anything
Connection: LAN
Network address: 0.0.0.0
Mask: 0.0.0.0 
Gateway: *το ip του άλλου router*

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΤΟ WLAN, και υπάρχει
μια μικρή πιθανότητα να μη λειτουργεί εκεί. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι θα λειτουργεί
γιατί και στο DHCP δεν το αναφέρει αλλά είναι οκ.

*Μη ξεχνάς ότι θα έχεις και θέματα με το uPnP και το ποιός router θα το σερβίρει.

----------


## Zigo93

Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα. Πρόσφατα παρέλαβα το speedport κι εγώ και προσπαθώ παρότι άσχετος ν ακολουθήσω τον οδηγό σου κατα γράμμα και να βάλω τις συσκευές μου σε μια σειρά. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι παρότι μοίρασα στατικές ip, έφτιαξα τα queues και γενικά ακολούθησα κάθε βήμα σου κατά γράμμα, τα queues μου δεν εμφανίζουν κίνηση κοιτώντας τα στατιστικά και φαίνονται όλα να καταχωρούνται στο default, το QOS.Queue.8. Τι να χω κάνει λάθος?

----------


## zardoz

> Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα. Πρόσφατα παρέλαβα το speedport κι εγώ και προσπαθώ παρότι άσχετος ν ακολουθήσω τον οδηγό σου κατα γράμμα και να βάλω τις συσκευές μου σε μια σειρά. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι παρότι μοίρασα στατικές ip, έφτιαξα τα queues και γενικά ακολούθησα κάθε βήμα σου κατά γράμμα, τα queues μου δεν εμφανίζουν κίνηση κοιτώντας τα στατιστικά και φαίνονται όλα να καταχωρούνται στο default, το QOS.Queue.8. Τι να χω κάνει λάθος?


Όλα τα πακέτα που ΔΕΝ εμπίπτουν σε κανόνα, "πέφτουν" στην default queue (την 8). 
Οπότε

ΕΙΤΕ οι κανόνες οι είναι ανενεργοί (θυμίσου, σε κάθε rule έχει και ON/OFF στη λίστα που τους δείχνει
EITE οι κανόνες σου είναι λάθος που μπορεί να σημαίνει δύο πράγματα: είτε δεν πιάνουν την κίνηση
είτε την πιάνουν και την προορίζουν σε traffic class που δεν όρισες, οπότε πέφτουν στην default

Θυμίσου, άλλο queues και άλλο traffic classes

----------


## Zigo93

Ακριβώς επειδή αυτό φαντάστηκα κι εγώ είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που τσέκαρα και διπλοτσέκαρα. Και οι κανόνες είναι ενεργοί και τα traffic classes στον κανόνα της κάθε συσκευής σωστά σαν νούμερα ωστε να εμπίπτουν στο queue που τα θέλω.

----------


## zardoz

> Ακριβώς επειδή αυτό φαντάστηκα κι εγώ είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που τσέκαρα και διπλοτσέκαρα. Και οι κανόνες είναι ενεργοί και τα traffic classes στον κανόνα της κάθε συσκευής σωστά σαν νούμερα ωστε να εμπίπτουν στο queue που τα θέλω.


*Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι (ίσως) υπάρχει ένα ΚΟΥΦΟ bug στο firmware:*

Αν βάλεις κανόνα με All Interface: ON περιμένεις να λειτουργήσει, ενώ τελικά ΔΕΝ 
στέλνει πακέτα σε ουρές πάνω από την 3 (!!!). 
Βάζονται All Interface: OFF και Ingress: πχ SSID1 (πχ για wifi κανόνα) λειτουργεί. 

*Γενικά προτείνω να ξεκινήσεις με ΕΝΑΝ, ξεκάθαρο κανόνα πχ*



που τον έκανα γιατί γκρίνιαζε η φίλη μου ότι το κινητό της lag-άρει στο youtube

με την queue.2 να "στηρίζει" την traffic class 1:



οπότε δες και την κίνηση:

----------


## Zigo93

Αυτό ακριβώς έχω κάνει. Σε κάθε συσκευή έχω το all interfaces στο off και το ingress στην σύνδεση που το κάθε μηχάνημα χρησιμοποιεί. Κι όμως όλα για κάποιο λόγο "μαγικά" καταλήγουν να συνωστίζονται στην 8. Θα δοκιμάσω να τα γυρίσω σε all interfaces μπας και το bug που αναφέρεις εμφανίζεται ανάποδα στη δική μου περίπτωση.

~~Update~~
Με το που γύρισα όλες τις συσκευές στο all interfaces οι ενσύρματα συνδεδεμένες άρχιζαν να εμφανίζονται κανονικά στο αντίστοιχο queue τους ενώ οι ασύρματες παρέμειναν μαζεμένες όλες μαζί σα τους ψωριάρηδες χώρια στην 8. Είναι ένα βήμα προς το καλύτερο το οτι εμφανίστηκαν τα πακέτα απ τα 2 PC που χω πάνω με LAN αλλά μάλλον κάτι άλλο φταίει.

~~Update No2~~
Άλλο κουλό που ξέχασα να αναφέρω είναι οτι για κάποιο λόγο εμφανίζει κίνηση η QOS.Queue.1 (μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα πακέτα και όγκος της τάξης των λίγων kilobyte βέβαια) χωρίς να την έχω πειράξει απ τις αρχικές της ρυθμίσεις που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και προφανώς χωρίς να έχω ΟΤΕ TV για το οποίο την αξιοποιεί απ ότι έχω καταλάβει μαζί με τον 1ο κανόνα στο classification για την 4η lan θύρα του router. Δεν έχει assigned traffic class, δεν έχει συσκευές πάνω της κι όμως εμφανίζει αυτή τη μηδαμινή κίνηση...

----------


## aspyropoulos

εχεις δικιο, διαβασα το τελευταιο post... για το bufferbloat δεν μπορεις να κάνεις και πολλά δυστυχώς σε απλή aDSL.. Και εμένα τα DSL reports πάντα κόκκινα ειναι, αλλα σε γενικές γραμμές το online gaming  στα 1-2 παιχνιδια που παιζω ειναι υποφερτό (casual πάντα).
Υπάρχουν πολλά αρθρα για το τί μπορέις να κάνεις αλλα σε VDSL που έχεις μπόλικο bandwindth να μοιράσεις στο Upload.. Τώρα με 1Mb της aDSL που στην πραγματικότητα ειναι 800kbps τί rate limits να ορισεις..  Αν του βαλεις 500kbps για να βελτιώσεις ελάχιστα το bufferbloat μετα θα εχεις πρόβλήματα bandwindth στο game..

Απο περιέργεια τί game ειναι , συνδέεται σε servers Ευρώπη η US ?

----------


## section94

> εχεις δικιο, διαβασα το τελευταιο post... για το bufferbloat δεν μπορεις να κάνεις και πολλά δυστυχώς σε απλή aDSL.. Και εμένα τα DSL reports πάντα κόκκινα ειναι, αλλα σε γενικές γραμμές το online gaming  στα 1-2 παιχνιδια που παιζω ειναι υποφερτό (casual πάντα).
> Υπάρχουν πολλά αρθρα για το τί μπορέις να κάνεις αλλα σε VDSL που έχεις μπόλικο bandwindth να μοιράσεις στο Upload.. Τώρα με 1Mb της aDSL που στην πραγματικότητα ειναι 800kbps τί rate limits να ορισεις..  Αν του βαλεις 500kbps για να βελτιώσεις ελάχιστα το bufferbloat μετα θα εχεις πρόβλήματα bandwindth στο game..
> 
> Απο περιέργεια τί game ειναι , συνδέεται σε servers Ευρώπη η US ?


Το league of legends είναι και ναι σε ευρωπαϊκό server ειναι με κανονικό πινγκ 60-65ms που πάει κατά διαόλου όταν ανοίγει το ote tv όπως έδειξα στο βίντεο πάνω.
Και πάλι θα ήθελα να δοκιμασω γτ δεν έμεινε και τίποτα άλλο να δοκιμάσω χωρίς να αγοράσω new stuff. Πώς μπορώ να βάλω όριο στο upload με το speedport?

----------


## aspyropoulos

Πρεπει να πας στην καρτέλα traffic shaping και να ορισεις ανα interface ορια. Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε αλλα θα προτεινα να πειραματιστεις πρωτα με το wan μονο πχ  με οριο 800kbps και μετα με τα LAN πχ βαλε 700 k στο Lan που εχεις το pc kai 300k στο Lan που εχεις το tvbox ( δε βλεπω να εχει traffic shaping στο wifi).. ενημέρωσε μας για τα αποτελεσματα

Btw εγω κυριως destiny 2 παίζω online  με παναθλιο latency 180-220ms καθως οι servers ειναι Αμερικη και το pvp  του ειναι με steam sockets αλλα ειναι playable. Ισως να ειναι θεμα game δεν εχω παιξει ποτε lol...

----------


## isolove

Eχω το εν λογω ρουτερ.
Το προβλημα μoυ ειναι οτι ο νοικιαρης εχει ξεφυγει......smart tv-κινητο-laptop και η συνδεση μου 24mbps που μεταφραζεται με ......7mpbs σερετε για εμενα.(εχω το κινητο μου με wifi και το desktop με καλωδιο)
Πως μπορω να περιορισω τις συσκευες του ολες με wifi ??????

----------


## globalnoise

> Eχω το εν λογω ρουτερ.
> Το προβλημα μoυ ειναι οτι ο νοικιαρης εχει ξεφυγει......smart tv-κινητο-laptop και η συνδεση μου 24mbps που μεταφραζεται με ......7mpbs σερετε για εμενα.(εχω το κινητο μου με wifi και το desktop με καλωδιο)
> Πως μπορω να περιορισω τις συσκευες του ολες με wifi ??????


Αν του νοικιάρη του πούλησες "ίντερνε" στο μίσθωμα, οι οδηγίες που πρέπει να σου δώσουμε είναι πως να περιορίσεις τις δικές σου συσκευές, όχι τις δικές του.

----------


## slalom

Υπαρχουν routers με ξεχωριστο guest και με κοφτες

----------


## isolove

globalnoise,δυστυχώς για εσένα στο δικηγορικό συμβόλαιο αλλά και του taxis αναφέρεται ότι "πιθανή ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗ του wifi ίντερνετ θα επιφέρει 10ημερη διακοπή"κάτι που ακόμα δεν έκανα.
Ο ίδιος το παραδεχτικε και αφαίρεσε την smart tv.....
Σπίτι του νοίκιασα,όχι ίντερνετ καφέ.
Ευχαριστώ Slalom.....
Αύριο κιόλας θα αγοράσω.......

----------


## globalnoise

> "πιθανή ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗ του wifi ίντερνετ θα επιφέρει 10ημερη διακοπή"


Πως ορίζεται μια ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗ του wifi ίντερνετ?

----------


## section94

> Πρεπει να πας στην καρτέλα traffic shaping και να ορισεις ανα interface ορια. Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε αλλα θα προτεινα να πειραματιστεις πρωτα με το wan μονο πχ  με οριο 800kbps και μετα με τα LAN πχ βαλε 700 k στο Lan που εχεις το pc kai 300k στο Lan που εχεις το tvbox ( δε βλεπω να εχει traffic shaping στο wifi).. ενημέρωσε μας για τα αποτελεσματα
> 
> Btw εγω κυριως destiny 2 παίζω online  με παναθλιο latency 180-220ms καθως οι servers ειναι Αμερικη και το pvp  του ειναι με steam sockets αλλα ειναι playable. Ισως να ειναι θεμα game δεν εχω παιξει ποτε lol...


Δε με αφηνει να θεσω κανενα rule σε οποιοδηποτε LAN (invalid operation). Μονο στο WAN αφηνει. Προσεξα οτι γραφει "Please assure that at least one queue rule exists on the interface, before configuring the shaping rule of that interface" ομως εχω ηδη classification για το LAN 1 και παλι δε το δεχεται.

----------


## aspyropoulos

> Δε με αφηνει να θεσω κανενα rule σε οποιοδηποτε LAN (invalid operation). Μονο στο WAN αφηνει. Προσεξα οτι γραφει "Please assure that at least one queue rule exists on the interface, before configuring the shaping rule of that interface" ομως εχω ηδη classification για το LAN 1 και παλι δε το δεχεται.


Αυτό ειναι περίεργο, εφόσον εχεις ενεργό queue στο interface θα έπρεπε αν το δεκτεί.. Θα το δοκιμάσω καποια στιγμη στο δικο μου - ίσως ειναι καποιο Bug του Speedport, δεν ειναι και top προϊον...

----------


## skepasti21

Καλησπέρα σας, όσες φορές έχω διαβάσει τον οδηγό, καίω και κάποιες χιλιάδες εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα, υπαρχουν κάποιες έννοιες που δεν μπορώ να τις κατανοήσω. Έχω κάποιες μέτριες γνώσεις του αντικειμένου και το μόνο που θέλω είναι να περιορίσω το bandwidth που πάει σε κάποιους γείτονες χωρίς να το ξέρουν. Πρέπει να γίνουν όλα όσα λέει ο οδηγός για να πετύχω αυτό που θέλω ή απλώς μπορώ να δώσω βάση σε κάποια βήματα?

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν γίνεται αυτό που θέλεις με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ, άλλο το QoS και άλλο το Bandwidth Control που χρειάζεσαι εσύ, για να μην τα ξαναγράφω ρίξε μια ματιά στο Link.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...53#post6865553

----------


## namarang

Αναζητώ πάντα ταχύτητα ADSL γιατί χρειάζομαι απεγνωσμένα internet υψηλής ταχύτητας

----------


## sweet dreams

:Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## JohnSt

Όλα δούλεψαν πολύ καλά, έκανα δοκιμή με ports του league of legends 5000-5500 στο 2ο queue και το κινητό μου στο 3ο, είχα 70 ping χωρίς κινητό στο wifi και το ίδιο με κινητό, έβαλα να κατεβαίνει 1gb αρχείο από το κινητό και το ping πήγε 100-110 που είναι κακό αλλά είναι το χειρότερο σενάριο σε σύγκριση με πριν το configuration 500+, Όταν το κινητό είναι yt δεν ανεβαίνει καθόλου άντε να πάει 72, εκτός από όταν αλλάξεις το χρόνο που άντε να πάει 80-88 ενώ πρίν άνετα 150-200. Έκανα δύο udp rule και ένα tcp με traffic class 1. Έκανα και ένα γενικό rule για το κινητό μου με traffic class 2. Πηγαίνουν αντίστοιχα στο 2ο queue και το 3ο queue όπως θα έπρεπε!

----------


## Polikos

Καλησπέρα, ευχαριστώ πολύ τον @zardoz για το τρομερό Guide!!! Όπως πολλοί άλλοι αντιμετώπισα και 'γώ το πρόβλημα που όλα τα πακέτα τελικά πήγαιναν στον "κουβά" Queue 8. Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο δοκίμασα στο Destination IP αντί για IPv4 να βάλω IPv6* address και όλα έφτιαξαν! Ελπίζω να φανεί χρήσιμη η ανακάλυψη! 

 

* Τις IPv6 τις βρήκα στο Local Network -> WLAN Client Status

----------


## jimkar2006

Καλησπερα η συνδεση μου είναι cosmote. Το εχω ψαξει λιγο το θεμα με το QoS παρολα αυτα δεν ξερω αν τα κανω ολα σωστα. Αν μπορουσε καποιος να με βοηθησει κυρίως για να εχω πρώτη προτεραιοτητα στο ps4 θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ. 

*Υ.Γ Θα ηθελα προτεραιοτητα πρωτα απο ολα το ps4 (για online gaming) και μετα ολα τα αλλα για να μην κολλαω*

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## s3lin1

Καλησπερα εχω το h267a που φαινεται ιδιο το interface με το speedport δεν ξερω αν ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα δεν βρισκω τιποτα αλλο πουθενα αλλου και γι αυτο γραφω εδω ,

εχω 1 gaming pc , 1 pc κανονικο , 1 box για nova cosmote tv κλπ , smart tv με ethernet και 3-4 συσκευες με wifi(Κινητα tablets klp)

θελω το gaming pc να ειναι πανω απ ολα και μετα να ακουλουθει το pc και το box 

προσπαθω να ρυθμισω το qos συμφωνα με τον οδηγο αλλα βλεπω οτι τα Qos.Queue απο 1 μεχρι 4 δεν μπορω να τα πειραξω σε On off ουτε το priority . επισης interface μου βγαζει μονο τα συγκεκρικενα και οχι Wan σκετο. 
 

εαν ανοιξω statistical Info δεν δειχνει κινηση σε κανενα queue και ολα ειναι ενεργοποιημενα απο οταν το συνεδεσα.

Προσπαθησα να κανω οπως ειπε ενας φιλος πιο πανω qos μονο στο LAN1 Που ειναι το gaming pc. 
αλλα δεν με αφηνει να κανω DEFAULT QUEUE OFF
και μονο τοτε ειδα οτι κινηση οταν επιλεγω LAN1 τα αλλα παραμενουν ολα ανενεργα και δεν εμφανιζει καν queues απο 1 μεχρι 4
τι μπορω να κανω ?

----------

